

Ask HN - Any interesting side projects you can share? - vijayr

There was one project yesterday - google map showing a random place - interesting.  Any other interesting project like that? (not the usual to-do list apps, something different)
======
dholowiski
Hm, side projects, I have a few...

<http://localbeer.me> (find locally brewed beer)

<http://la-weather.com> (what's the weather like in LA - still in _very_ early
development)

<http://imgonly.info> (just the images from the Reddit RSS feed)

<http://uberqr.com> (QR Code generator/link shortener, _very_ basic)

That's all I can think of right now...

~~~
dlf
localbeer.me looks awesome! ...I always try to get something local, especially
when I'm in a new place.

------
TMK
Currently I'm working on C++ container, because I hate the standard
containers.

~~~
alexholehouse
That sounds fun - what kind of things are you going for, and what approach are
you thinking of taking?

~~~
TMK
Well first I wrote stack, queue and vector templates, but realized I can as
easily write all of the functions as one template. Did that. Now I can use my
container anyway I want and it can be safely iterated while deleting nodes.
Though only problem I tried to overload operator= when character pointer is
given to check how many characters in the data is and push them to the
container automatically like you can do with std::string, but for some reason
it gives me some ugly memory leaks, even though pushing normally works fine.

------
kstenerud
Wrote the world's fastest Objective-C JSON parser last week:
<https://github.com/kstenerud/KSJSON>

Other, older things:

ObjectAL, an audio library for iOS: <https://github.com/kstenerud/ObjectAL-
for-iPhone>

Universal static framework template for iOS:
<https://github.com/kstenerud/iOS-Universal-Framework>

------
callmeed
<http://wheelspotting.com> (my project to polish my Rails/iOS integration
skills)

<http://editdrop.com> (this we have customers ready to buy)

<http://eat05.com> (not live) making a happy hour guide/app for local area. I
always am wanting to know who has what food/drink specials

------
pkamb
A simple Reddit OS X menubar app: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/reddit-
notifier/id468366517?m...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/reddit-
notifier/id468366517?mt=12)

An exercise in getting an app into the App Store as quickly as possible.

------
davesmylie
<http://dudmail.com> \- a disposable email/mail forwarding site.

I mentioned it on HN a few months back:
<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3026892>

------
mixu
I wrote a tiling window manager for X11 in Node.js a while back:
<https://github.com/mixu/nwm>

and a free book about Node.js: <http://book.mixu.net/>

------
tg3
<http://www.newsfeedy.com> : news stories, links, and pictures for topics that
are trending on twitter or google. It's a quick way to catch up on breaking
news. I just added filtering this week.

~~~
jordan3caron
very cool!

------
hornbaker
Just announced <http://bumb.ly> in another post today – think of it as a more
elegant, fast quickmeme - powered by HTML5, Canvas, and FileReader to do some
cool photo editing on the client-side.

------
hellotoby
<http://www.myfivesevenfive.com/>

A community for people to write Haiku poetry

Rather unloved at the moment. My schedule has been crazy ever since I launched
it :(

------
logicb
A gift cards marketplace @ <http://www.GiftcardZilla.com>

Trying to finish the BUY section and soon need to add the SELL giftcard
section.

------
clyfe
I do <https://entrydns.net> (free DNS service) with a sysadmin friend. I's a
side project we're evolving on afternoons and weekends.

------
jcapote
I started working on a k/v cache, primarily to learn erlang:
<https://github.com/capotej/nolimit>

------
5kracer
The one I'm working on now is <http://5kracer.com> makes finding local 5k
races easy

------
FameofLight
Mathalon - <http://mathalon.in/> Mathematics Problem Site.

------
pilom
Security Hardened VM's for EC2

~~~
dholowiski
I Want!

How do you plan on countering the lack of trust (for anyobody making an AMI)?
Will they be audited by a third party?

